# Wind rose chisels/ w. Rose tools



## 1daniel24 (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm looking at buying a set of chisels marked wind rose, but I haven't been able to find any information on them.
They come in a dove tailed box made of mahogany wood. They show markings of N. S. 
E. O.
Does any one know anything about this brand? 
Thanks


----------



## JOJO67 (Dec 20, 2018)

1daniel 24
I was wondering if you ever found out anything on the Wind rose chisels. I am seeking information about them as well. Thanks


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm wondering if these chisels (and the box) were made by a craftsman for his (or her) personal use. There have been stories of woodcarvers who made their own tools. It is a tradition among First Nations (native) carvers in the Pacific NW. How are these chisels marked? With just the "N.S.E.O."? Stamped into the metal or printed on the box label?


----------



## 1daniel24 (Feb 24, 2018)

No, I wasn't able to find anything out on the chisels. The gentleman that had them for sale has already sold them to another individual. 
The chisels did have a stamp on them they had a cross with an arrowhead on all sides and had NSEO ON THEM. IT WAS A real nice set but I just didn't have any information on them to justify spending that kind of money on them.
I appreciate you alls response. Thx


----------

